# Will un-neutered male rabbits fight even if they are brothers??



## WoolyWabbits (Aug 4, 2011)

Does it dependon the rabbit or will horomnese take over????


----------



## imtc (Aug 5, 2011)

in my experience YES.  Once they are adults they will continue to try to be dominant and fight for that right.


----------



## Bossroo (Aug 5, 2011)

YUP !!!   How well do you like HUGE Vet Bills ?    I have seen them fight even to death... one dead the other a bloody mess with a huge Vet BILL.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Aug 5, 2011)

I know someone who at one time had 2 un-neutered male Mini Rex rabbits that weren't siblings and were both probably a year or so old, and they didn't fight.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 5, 2011)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> YUP !!!   How well do you like HUGE Vet Bills ?    I have seen them fight even to death... one dead the other a bloody mess with a huge Vet BILL.


Have to agree with Bossroo on this one.  My two unnuetered males at close to 4 months are getting a tad aggressive with one another.   I've been able to give them a chance with more time outside on the floor running, plus have given more spaces to hide in their crate to stay off any fighting.  

Rabbits are territorial.  Not just the does.  Rabbits fight and they mean to kill because of territorial.  Why put yourself through that when though one or two cases will show that male unneutered rabbits didn't fight, the majority of them do.  

Nah, I'll pay now and get my male Pets neutered.    They mean too much to me to put them in a position that I come home to one dead and the other a bloody mess.  

Just my opinion.


----------



## hoodat (Aug 7, 2011)

M.R. Lops said:
			
		

> I know someone who at one time had 2 un-neutered male Mini Rex rabbits that weren't siblings and were both probably a year or so old, and they didn't fight.


You will occasionally find bucks that won't fight and rexes are one of the most peaceful but you may have them together for months with no problem and then come out one morning to find shredded ears and a bloody mess. It's best to play it safe and keep them seperate. in nature when a rabbit knows he's whipped he will run before any serious damage is done but if they are in a cage he can't get away.


----------

